# ************What Citizen are You Wearing-October-2018************



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)

;-)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen EcoDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

So practical and useful, always ready!
An amazing timepiece from Citizen.
This is one of my selections when I ride the motorcycle to work.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Radio controlled with a perpetual calendar. It's the ultimate grab and go, especially for the first of the month.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

donttpanic said:


> Radio controlled with a perpetual calendar. It's the ultimate grab and go, especially for the first of the month.


Hi donttpanic,

Congratulations on your AT Blue Angels, it is a really nice watch.
One question:
How is the date change from 30th to 1st or 28th to 1st?
I am asking because I am not familiar with this model.

Is it fast or slow like motor driven?
Like the Citizen Chronomaster AQ4020 here:





Thank you, very much.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

espiga said:


> Hi donttpanic,
> 
> Congratulations on your AT Blue Angels, it is a really nice watch.
> One question:
> ...


Thank you, I really enjoy it.

It's slow like it's motor driven, perhaps a bit slower than the video you linked. At 12:00, the top (12:00) subdial makes several rotations as it advances the date. It feels very appropriate for a pilot's watch, similar to how I imagine dials would rotate during a steep ascent or descent. This is also very similar to the first 30 seconds of chrono operation, where the bottom subdial counts the .05 seconds.

While I love the perpetual calendar, and it works flawlessly, the daylight savings time feature is fully dependent on the radio signal. For the last two change overs, this watch failed to catch the signal, and as a result, it took a couple days to pick up the correct time. It requires a deep dive into the manual to set the time manually.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

donttpanic said:


> Thank you, I really enjoy it.
> 
> It's slow like it's motor driven, perhaps a bit slower than the video you linked. At 12:00, the top (12:00) subdial makes several rotations as it advances the date. It feels very appropriate for a pilot's watch, similar to how I imagine dials would rotate during a steep ascent or descent. This is also very similar to the first 30 seconds of chrono operation, where the bottom subdial counts the .05 seconds.
> 
> While I love the perpetual calendar, and it works flawlessly, the daylight savings time feature is fully dependent on the radio signal. For the last two change overs, this watch failed to catch the signal, and as a result, it took a couple days to pick up the correct time. It requires a deep dive into the manual to set the time manually.


Thank you for the detailed explanation.

Agree with you, to understand fully these watches, reading the instructions manual is very important,
but it is fun and part of the whole experience.

One more time thank you, very much.

PS: Just remembered on my Skyhawk you can select SMT (Daylight Saving Time) Auto or Manual.
Perhaps you have this option also on your Blue Angels.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

My Citizen Brycen.

Pairs well with an old Army jacket and obnoxious shirt.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

Just arrived yesterday. Rubber very flexible and for big wrists








Sent from my LG-M320 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Campanola today


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Great value!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

First day wearing the new Citizen AT3037, and flying cross country with it. Perfect trip for the H820 movement.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Exceed HAQ today


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

The 9119 for me. I've officially got more Citizen watches (counting Miyota powered ones as well) in my collection so I guess I'm a 'life member'!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Citizen Bullhead with a new strap, getting ready for Halloween









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Coffee and watches. Best cure for a Monday.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Tsuno Racer will be used a LOT this month!!!


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

espiga said:


> Tsuno Racer will be used a LOT this month!!!


I love the new bullhead. Only thing I don't like is the alarm.

They should've made it GMT.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Aqualand reissue today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L

View attachment 13543433
​


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Thunderbirds


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Calibre 2100 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorManhattan (Apr 17, 2015)

1980 Citizen Eagle 7 4-R02092 RW


----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

Clean , simple dial + high quality sapphire crystal = pleasure to stare at










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Diver pro master

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

What is date for








Sent from my LG-M320 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Nicely aligned









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning everyone, we all like pictures... even better from new toys!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

Arrived yesterday








Sent from my LG-M320 using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

This was the first "expensive" affordable watch that I purchased when I got involved in all this craziness. It has proved to be a great performer and a quality piece that I believe is worth way more than I paid for it. BTW, the date is not off center. It is just the camera angle that makes it look that way.









Be well,

AZ


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E







​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ill play 


























Sent via my Cyber Assistant


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Coffee by the lake at sunny Ioannina, Greece


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NO Citizen on my wrist today.. 
Brunch Time!

Feeding Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sunday I'll be wearing my brand new Citizen Brycen chrono(CA0649-06X) 
Here's a link to a short review I did on it in case you want more info:https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/**new-addition-citizen-brycen-pics-review**-4808869.html






















Have a great Sunday
Shawn


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Ray Mears


----------



## Diver4000 (May 10, 2018)

BN7020


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Morning,

I saw this watch ^^^ the Promaster BN7020-17E in person at Macys... high end engineering and finish, amazing quality.
Congratulations to all that own one!!!
Definitely on the wish list! 

Best regards.


----------



## Diver4000 (May 10, 2018)

This watch is my Exit Diver?

https://up.picr.de/34017012wm.jpg

I've two of them...?

Greetings
Andi


----------



## Diver4000 (May 10, 2018)

Try to show the pic...










Greetings
Andi


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

^^^^ W-O-W ^^^^ Speechless!!! Awesome Duo!!!
Congratulations Andi,

Thank you, very much for sharing these beauties with us!!!
I see your technique: One in the original strap and one on bracelet, yes, you did
right!
If I get one, hopefully, I plan to leave on the strap to use over the clothing when riding the motorcycle as one
option.

Best regards and enjoy them!!!

W-O-W...


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

The 2018 SkyHawk, this watch deserves a thread dedicated to it with lots of pictures... 
There are so many details that makes this one an awesome watch.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Time to bring out the Blue Angels


----------



## Diver4000 (May 10, 2018)

espiga said:


> ^^^^ W-O-W ^^^^ Speechless!!! Awesome Duo!!!
> Congratulations Andi,
> 
> Thank you, very much for sharing these beauties with us!!!
> ...


Thanks so much.
I had many divers in the past. The BN7020 kills them all.😁

Greetings
Andi


----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Exceed E510 today, after a year, right at -10 seconds, so barely in spec. It probably would be better if I wore it more than once a month.


----------



## putuls (Apr 3, 2017)

a cup of tea and enjoy my Citizen bn0151..









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just in. I'm really digging it. I know not to say keeper, but I'm not gonna flip it anytime soon.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Feels like a Grand Complication day


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## virile (Apr 30, 2018)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 13526919


very interesting dial


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Nighthawk for me...


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

No particular reason for wearing this one, I have been wearing my G-Shocks', pretty much exclusively for over a year. Today this one called to me.








I had totally forgotten that this one has the "correct" jumping hour hand.


----------



## Trapgio (Jul 11, 2018)

Today's choice


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Blue Eco-Drive in titanium today.


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Been a few weeks since I gave the Campanola some wrist time.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

My newly acquired Ecozilla! Definitely at honeymoon phase with this one.

Such a tank.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)

Citizen Chronograph AN0950-53L


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Calibre 2100 today, I always forget how substantial it feels on my wrist until I've worn it for a few hours.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Depth Meter today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Exceed HAQ today


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Picture doesn't do it justice, the markers on this old Exceed really sparkle and the dial has a nice sunburst effect.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Just arrived.....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice watch - shame about the strap.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Saturday for me. (BL5350-59L)














-Shawn


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Might be slightly too big for my chicken wrist but I enjoy it too much not too wear it.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## marko114 (May 3, 2013)

Skyhawk














Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

This one today and I love it, the reflections on the dial are the icing on the cake. Can you tell what it is yet?

View attachment 13593089


the utterly brilliant RM.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDomo (Oct 5, 2018)

Lately I've been wearing my BM7279-03E to work a lot lately. Its has bad reviews that i typically wouldn't have bought it if I saw that first. But luckily mine has been accurate and hasn't stopped running all year. So hopefully its a good one. Its super comfy and fits me perfect. Ditched the OEM strap it came with as it was hideous.


----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

.








Sent from my LG-M320 using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's going to be a Citizen Sunday with my Primo.(CA0467-11H)





















-Shawn


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

I am wearing those Vintage Citizen Watches ( Each of them will be presented in my post here in the next coming weeks : https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/2018-my-japanese-story-citizen-4808267.html ).

Even from the side view, those Vintage Citizen Lines are quite amazing :


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I decided to give my G-Shocks' a break. I was into Citizen a few years ago and this is the closest to a dress watch in my Citizens'. I just decided to wear it to church today.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Another Citizen to start out the week&#8230;.this one with a definite motorsports influence to it. (AT0270-00)














-Shawn


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Another Exceed HAQ today


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Put my blue angels on leather for fall


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NIghtHawk Monday

Nighthawk Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My newest addition will be on my wrist on Tuesday&#8230; loving the Brycen(CA0469-06X)





















-Shawn


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Some more wrist time for the Grand Complication.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Citizen AV0070-57L today.


----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

After "ordering" a fake(thanks to all who helped me in that thread) and refund. Now finally:








Sent from my LG-M320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

jaturungkabart said:


> After "ordering" a fake(thanks to all who helped me in that thread) and refund. Now finally:
> View attachment 13600789


Congratulations! How does it feel?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

The Fying Diver. Citizen 52-0110.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Giving this one a charge on the wrist today.


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Exceed G530 HAQ, still only 2 seconds off for the past year


----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

atlcal said:


> Exceed G530 HAQ, still only 2 seconds off for the past year


Wow!!! That is serious timekeeping!!!
Congratulations


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I'd love to see an automatic version of this on a nice bracelet.

Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

Citizen NY0040 on a black RAF-style nylon strap


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on Citizen OEM bracelet







​


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

Ecozilla


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Kicking off the month with Calibre 2100 in stainless on original bracelet


----------



## jaturungkabart (Dec 18, 2015)

Ziptie said:


> Congratulations! How does it feel?


Satisfied. 

Sent from my LG-M320 using Tapatalk


----------



## matymarske (Oct 11, 2018)

My 1st CITIZEN purchase. Very happy CA0710-82L wearer. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

atlcal said:


> Exceed G530 HAQ, still only 2 seconds off for the past year


That's some really great time keeping! + or - ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

+, I keep a spreadsheet for my collection and note differences from the time.is site when I wear it. I do sync it for DST, but note how much it is off when I set it. It was a second fast in March, and July, but has been dead on since. The 12 months before that, it was only off by a second. A ridiculously good sample of Citizen's Eco-Drive technology.


----------



## 007IOU (Mar 24, 2006)

F150


----------



## marko114 (May 3, 2013)

...
View attachment 13608249








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## lostinperiphery (Jun 3, 2015)

A little Citizen pocket dump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

